# ملخص لعمل الجى بى اس



## acer.7 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

فكرة عمل نظام GPS​في العصور القديمة عندما كان مجموعة من الأشخاص يرغبون في الذهاب في رحلة استكشافية في مكان ما على الأرض لإإنهم كانوا يستخدموا احد افراد المنطقة كدليل ليرشدهم للطريق الصحيح هذا بالاضافة الى استخدام البوصلة لتحديد الاتجاهات ولكن ماذا لو فقد هذه الدليل وأختفى فكيف ستجد المجموعة الكشفية طريقها لابد أن الأمور ستصبح صعبة، كذلك لو افترضنا ان شخص حصل على قارب بحري وانطلق في البحر ولكن فجأة اكتشف أنه لا يعرف كيف يعود الى نقطة البداية فهو يحتاج الى من يرشده، فماذا لو كان مرشدك هذا هو مجموعة من الأقمار الصناعية التي تراقبك باستمرار من خلال جهاز استقبال هذا ما يعرف بنظام تحديد الموقع على الارض والمعروف باسم جهاز GPS.باقل من 100 دولار يمكنك الحصول على جهاز بحجم الجوال يخبرك بموضعك على الأرض في اي لحظة وفي اي مكان هذا الجهاز هو جهاز استقيال GPS والذي يعني نظام تحديد الموقع Global Positioning System.جهاز من شركة كومباك يستخدم نظام GPS لتحديد الموقع.في هذه المقالة من تفسيرات فيزيائية سوف نقوم بالتعرف على فكرة عمل جهاز GPS والتعرف على مكوناته وفوائدة الهامة في حياتنا. 
ما هو نظام GPS​شبكة الأقمار الصناعية المتكاملة في نظام GPS أنظمة تحديد الموقع Global Positioning System (GPS) هي عبارة عن منظومة من 27 قمر صناعي يدور حول الكرة الأرضية (فعليا 24 قمر صناعي مستخدم و3 اقمار أحتياطية تعمل في حالة تعطل اي من الأقمار الرئيسية). وأنظمة استقبال المعلومات من GPS تشبه اجهزة الجوال تستطيع تحديد موقعك بدقة في الابعاد الثلاثة على سطح الارض. ويكون هذا النظام فعالاً في حالة التواجد في الأماكن المكشوفة فتستخدم في الرحلات الاستكشافية وفي الملاحة الجوية والبحرية وفي التطبيقات العسكرية والتطبيقات المدنية. 
أحد الأقمار الصناعية العاملة في نظام GPS​فجهاز تحديد الموقع GPS يستخدم في الحروب الحديثة على سبيل المثال في حرب الخليج، هذا الجهاز جعل من الحرب وكأنها لعبة كمبيوتر يقوم فيها المهاجم بتحديد احداثيات الهدف بدقة ووالقذيفة الموجهة تعتمد على نظام GPS للوصول الى الهدف المحدد. فقد شاهدنا كيف يمكن مهاجمة أهداف معينة بدقة متناهية وكأن تلك القذائف ترى وتعرف ماذا تفعل. 
فكرة عمل نظام الــــ GPS​وبهذه الفكرة تعمل الاقمار الثالثة لتحديد موقعك على سطح الأرض حيث يصنع كل قمر سطح كروي ومن تقاطعات هذه الأسطح مع سطح الكرة الأرضية يتم تحديد الموقع بدقة كبيرة.تقاطع الاسطح الكروية عن الأقمار الصناعية الثالثة مع سطح الأرض يعطي نقطة هي المكان الموجود فيه جهاز الاستقبال GPS.كل قمر من الأقمار الــ 24 يرسل باستمرار على نفس التردد إشارة كهرومغناطيسية محملة على موجة ترددها 1575MHz كل قمر صناعى له شفرة معينة Code خاصة به ترسل مع الإشارة الحاملة وبالتالى يمكن لأى قمر صناعى يلتقط هذه الشفرة أن يحدد مكان وزمان تواجد هذا القمر.أما المستقبل فهو جهاز في حجم راديو صغير يحتوى على دوائر إلكترونية معقدة يتحكم بها ميكروبروسسر Microprocessor متطور يقوم المستقبل بتحديد الموقع بإستخدام طريقتين مختلفتين الأولى تعتمد على إزاحة دوبلر Doppler Shift للاشارات الكهرومغناطيسية المرسلة من الأقمار الصناعية وهذه الإزاحة تكون ناتجة عن السرعة النسبية بين الأرض والأقمار الصناعية. 
إستخدامات نظام الــ GPS الحالية والمستقبلية​كثيرون جدا الذين يستخدمون هذا النظام مثل البواخر الكبيرة وحتى القوارب الخاصة تستعين بالــ GPS لتحديد موقعها في البحار والمحيطات كذلك شركات النقل تستخدم هذا النظام لتحديد مواقع سياراتها فمثلا شركات السيارات الأجرة في أوربا تستخدم الـــ GPS حتى ترسل أقرب سيارة متواجدة بجوار صاحب الطلب.وفي النهاية أتمنى أن أكون قد أوضحت فكرة تحديد الموقع بالأقمار الصناعية ومدى تأثيرها على حياتنا فى السنوات القادمة من حيث زيادة الكفاءة وتقليل المخاطر في جميع أنواع المواصلات وكذلك مراقبة كل التحركات على الأرض سواء كانت بشرية أو حتى تغيرات في الظروف المناخية أو حركة الزلازل. منقولا للافاده 

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك 
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك 
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك​


----------



## HSPA (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------

